
The Gyro Captain's Gyrocopter at the Mad Max 2 Museum (2016) - app4soft
http://acesflyinghigh.wordpress.com/2016/03/09/mad-max-2-the-gyro-captain-and-his-gyrocopter/
======
app4soft
Original _Gyrocopter_ [0] arrived to "The Mad Max 2 Musem" only on October 21,
2015; there was few posts with photos[1,2,3] about this moment on
"MadMaxMusem" page on Facebook.

[0]
[http://madmax.wikia.com/wiki/Gyrocopter](http://madmax.wikia.com/wiki/Gyrocopter)

[1]
[https://facebook.com/MadMaxMuseum/photos/a.273018656082186.8...](https://facebook.com/MadMaxMuseum/photos/a.273018656082186.87603.113085982075455/1031448366905874/)

[2]
[https://facebook.com/MadMaxMuseum/photos/a.273018656082186.8...](https://facebook.com/MadMaxMuseum/photos/a.273018656082186.87603.113085982075455/1031459870238057/)

[3]
[https://facebook.com/MadMaxMuseum/photos/a.273018656082186.8...](https://facebook.com/MadMaxMuseum/photos/a.273018656082186.87603.113085982075455/1031502226900488/)

